# Patek Philippe 5135 J stolen in armed robbery July 2007



## lfdauch

My Patek Philippe 5135 in YG was stolen from me in an armed robbery in Cupertino, California in July 2007. The movement number is 3422643/4289944. I have all the papers. $3000.00 reward leading to the recovery of the watch. My cell phone is 408-612-1830.


----------



## Liquid

May have seen this watch


----------



## 405_hp

call the cell number ;-)


----------



## Liquid

07-super-avenger said:


> call the cell number ;-)


Drats I did call the cell, and thre was no response.
The problem is I identified the watch over a year ago in a lost and found drawer at a local business. Stupidly I trusted the manager and told them it was a Patek Philippe, and valuable and should not be in a place where any employee could grab it. I was told to set it in a the safe, the manager called the Police Dept. to see if any stolen or lost watches had been reported. that was in 2008.
The manager asked me to research it on line, then it was politely forgotten.
Every couple of months I would ask her about the watch and she would sort of shine me on. I know watches like this do not just get "lost" without an effort from the owner to find it.
After a year I told the owner of the store about the watch, then requested that the manager take action which was to take it to a certified dealer or turn it in. When the manager found out that I had spoken to the owner of the store, MY hours were reduced, My wages cut (I still persisted on the watch and finally I was fired. The manager then turned the watch into the Sherrifs Dept and told them no one new any thing about the watch.
So much for trying to be honest and find the owner:-(


----------

